# Examination under Anesthesia - Ankle



## marcyb (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking for a CPT for Examination under Anesthesia for the Ankle, we can only find one for the pelvis.
Originally planned open internal fixation for the ankle, when the surgeon opened the area, he found no evidence of fracture.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Aug 28, 2017)

I think your best option would be to bill the originally plan CPT Code for the surgery and append a modifier 53 (physician) or 74 (facility) which indicates that the procedure was discontinued.  The medical records will need to be billed showing the reason for the discontinuation.


----------

